# Coil Builds for Testing DIY Liquid



## Faheem777 (6/12/16)

Hello All

Just curious to know what sort of builds people do on their Drippers for efficient testing of DIY liquids?

Personally, I do parallel coils that come out at 0.25ohms with Scottish roll wick. I find parallel coils much more efficient for testing as you get about 3-4 drags before the wick gets dry, so it's easy to test several liquids in one sitting.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/12/16)

One thing I have noticed recently is that the flavour and flavour profiles I get on my Aeolus vs on my TFV8 are completely different at times.

For example, menthol juices in my dripper can be extremely harsh. Like just a blast of menthol with little to no of the other flavours coming through.
On my TFV8 the flavour comes through a lot more and the menthol is more relaxed. I have played around with different wattages and such but it still seem to be like this.

I recently got some samples and a few other juices and once again, flavour is soo different. What tastes awful in my dripper tastes fantastic in the tank.
I am quite mind blown by this and a bit confused, I have tried multiple builds in the dripper and know how it performs with various coils and airflow and such. The tank is just using the commercial T8 coil.

So I have come to the conclusion that you certainly can't limit yourself.

I would also recommend you get the cotton dry before changing your juices when testing / sampling multiple juices, try avoid the juices mixing together.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## igor (6/12/16)

I use a dripper dual coil with a tiny amount of cotton that i throw away between juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just curious to know what sort of builds people do on their Drippers for efficient testing of DIY liquids?
> 
> Personally, I do parallel coils that come out at 0.25ohms with Scottish roll wick. I find parallel coils much more efficient for testing as you get about 3-4 drags before the wick gets dry, so it's easy to test several liquids in one sitting.


As many builds as possible Sir. Tanks, drippers, the whole works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> One thing I have noticed recently is that the flavour and flavour profiles I get on my Aeolus vs on my TFV8 are completely different at times.
> 
> For example, menthol juices in my dripper can be extremely harsh. Like just a blast of menthol with little to no of the other flavours coming through.
> On my TFV8 the flavour comes through a lot more and the menthol is more relaxed. I have played around with different wattages and such but it still seem to be like this.
> ...


Getting a recipe to be consistent between different atties can take a long while. Indeed limiting your test gear is no advantage. The TFV8 ramps up darker base notes where most RDA is all top-end.


----------



## foGGyrEader (6/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> One thing I have noticed recently is that the flavour and flavour profiles I get on my Aeolus vs on my TFV8 are completely different at times.
> 
> For example, menthol juices in my dripper can be extremely harsh. Like just a blast of menthol with little to no of the other flavours coming through.
> On my TFV8 the flavour comes through a lot more and the menthol is more relaxed. I have played around with different wattages and such but it still seem to be like this.
> ...





Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Getting a recipe to be consistent between different atties can take a long while. Indeed limiting your test gear is no advantage. The TFV8 ramps up darker base notes where most RDA is all top-end.




Sorry to hijack this thread, but have either of you had leaking problems with the TFV8 RBA section?


----------



## PsyCLown (6/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but have either of you had leaking problems with the TFV8 RBA section?


I have yet to try the RBA section. Still enjoying the commercial coils I got with it.
Will give it a try eventually though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/12/16)

I replace cotton between every juice I test and a quick rinse off for the atty too. I test my tobaccos on the coil setup I end up using them on. Single coil, 26 awg nichrm, 7 waps MTL. Other juices I test in the tanks I vape them in. Saturate wick, screw on chimney/topcap, vape. Only fill up the tank when I like what I have created.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but have either of you had leaking problems with the TFV8 RBA section?


None at all. Been a pleasure to use from day 1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

